# Sweet Petunia! How is she today?



## PaintedMeadows (May 16, 2007)

How is Petunia doing? Is she home yet? Is the catheter out? How was your visit Niki? Look forward to hearing.




:


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi, Petunia is still at the vets



, she is hoping to take the cath. out at the end of the week and then she might be able to come home the week after that, so maybe in 2 weeks she might be home :aktion033: . she still is very weak in her back left but is "getting" around



. she has taken her off the IV antiboitics and is giving it to her orally for the past week and a half. sorry if this is long winded, don't mean to bore ya'll. thanks for asking. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 16, 2007)

Nik, I cant wait to get on the forum and read~~~ TUNIA IS HOME. I can just imagine the happy tears that will be flowing out of you.



:



: Glad to hear she is doing better, and dont worry you cant bore us when it comes to Tunia, :bgrin :no: :no: :no:



: Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 16, 2007)

_[SIZE=14pt]WOW....what a long recovery process, I am so glad she is still improving, and it will be so nice to FINALLY get her home, poor girl has been through alot, and thankfully she has a loving owner like you to care for her. I still wonder why there was so much damage from the foal, did the other vet cause it you think? Well all that matters now is Petunia.



:



:



:



:



:



: [/SIZE]_


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 17, 2007)

no worries about boring us, we all want to hear, i think we just don't ask so much because we don't want to annoy you from the other direction! we all love Petunia and are still praying for her full recovery and return home



:


----------



## jdomep (May 17, 2007)

Petunia updates are NOT boring! Thanks for sharing and I sure hopes she gets home soon!


----------



## tifflunn (May 17, 2007)

I agree Petunia updates are much wanted and I really look forward to them- hoping for a continued steady recovery.



:

Tiffany


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 17, 2007)

Petunia updates are never boring!! I think about her and you all the time. I am glad to hear she is still improving! Is she leaving the catheter alone now? Oral meds, that sounds really good. She will probably make faster improvements once she is home in her own familiar surroundings. Wonderful news to start my morning out!! Thanks for not getting fed up with me asking.



:


----------



## Shari (May 17, 2007)

Goodness Nikki,, up dates are not borring and if we do not get them regular like..we all turn into Mother Hens!!!

Bet you can't wait to get her home!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 17, 2007)

Tunia is going to be so happy to be home to familiar sights...sounds & peeps



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 17, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]thanks all



: , Michele, this vet doesn't really say who/what was the cause but it took the vet here FOREVER to get the foal out, like i said, it was just awful to watch. i think she (the vet) didn't alot of it by the way she was pulling with the hooks and chains, she seemed to pull up torwards her tail rather then down, who knows though. i was REALLY mad at the vet but have kinda let it go now, i had all i could do to pay the bill. it seems like such a long time ago, 2 months now, seems longer. PaintedMeadows...yes she said last night that she hasn't touched the last cath. so that's good



: . my husband and i were talking tonight about her being at the vets so long and it is really stressful for us in many ways but he is being really good about it and not complaining, he's a good guy



: . Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Suzie (May 17, 2007)

It seems to be so draining on you financially and emotionally.....but I am so glad to see that Tunia is improving. Keep the good thoughts. You can't change the past, just keep going forward. Tunia certainly seems to be on the right path now.

Keep the updates coming. We all wonder daily how it goes.



)



:


----------



## Bassett (May 17, 2007)

Nikki, We all want to hear about Tunia any time you need someone to talk to. Never get tired or bored hearing good news. And not good news you need to tell us to so we can support you to the fullest.



:



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Nikki,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I can't imagine what you are going through 2 months is a long time to worry and wait. Petunia is one lucky jenny to have you as her owner!



:



: From what you describe, I think that vet had alot to do with it, to bad she couldn't be held responsible for her actions........lord I have never seen anything as bad as the pics you posted of Petunia's privates.....I am so glad she has made it through all of this, and continued prayers for you all!



:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (May 17, 2007)

I'm another gal who needs to hear how Petunia is doing. Not boring. I'm happy she's mending.





chico


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]You know we all LOVE Petunia!



: You do have an understanding hubby. I am so glad to hear that the catheter is probably coming out this weekend. She is really a fighter isn't she? I know she will be happy to be home when she is able to go. Thanks for the update.



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

